# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  ищу таблетку для  Avast  v4.7 Server Edition

## TJ99

Доброго времени!
Кто может поделится таблеткой для Avast v4.7 Server Edition?
Заранее спасибо.
адрес: мой ник + сабака яндекс точка he
или ссылочку.

----------


## TJ99

там должен быть .dat файл лицензии

----------

